
Above the Law: The Data Are in on Police, Killing, and Race - longdefeat
https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/2020/06/65309/
======
rbecker
If this graph [1] is remotely accurate, shouldn't we be seeing "Police kill
white man" headlines about twice as often as "Police kill black man"?

[1] [https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/0...](https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/06/Graph-3.png)

